# Iconmöbel



## UK13 (19 Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,ich beabsichtige bei Iconmöbel im Netz Stühle zu kaufen,die Firma sitzt in Spanien und hat nur eine Telefonnummer in Deutschland.Gibt es Erfahrungen mit dieserFirma?Danke im voraus für 
hoffentlich viele Hinweise.


----------



## urks (19 Juli 2015)

Ich würde da mal anrufen aber mein Gefühl sagt "fake".
Seit 2006? Registriert 2014!
Keine spanische Tel#?
whois Abfrage sieht auch seltsam aus!


----------



## UK13 (20 Juli 2015)

Hab da mal unter der angegebenen deutschen Tel.Nr.angerufen.....fast erwartungsgemäss eine spanische AB Stimme,dann ewig langes warten ohne Erfolg.Da hat sich wohl die Fake Vermutung bestätigt.Also besser Finger weg.Danke für die Antwort von "urks".


----------



## Gert (23 Juli 2015)

Während der Öffnungszeiten meldet sich ein deutscher Mitarbeiter. Anscheinend hat die Firma ihren Geschäftssitz in Spanien und ihr Lager in Deutschland.


----------



## Icon Möbel (9 Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
Unser Kundendienst ist von Montag bis Freitag von 09.30 bis 18.00 erreichbar.
Wir freuen uns auf Ihren Anruf. 
Freundliche Grüsse,
Das Icon Möbel Team


----------



## tblank (30 November 2015)

Und? Wie ist es ausgegangen? Ist iconmobel.de ein echter Shop? Wurden Möbel gelifert?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (30 November 2015)

tblank schrieb:


> Ist iconmobel.de ein echter Shop?


Macht jedenfalls keinen schlechten Eindruck. Allerdings, wer Bedenken hat, im Ausland zu kaufen, der sollte auf sein Bauchgefühl hören. Man stelle sich nur die Probleme im Falle einer Gewährleistungssache vor und schon hat sich für mich der günstigste Preis selbst eingeholt.



> *Firma:* FURNISHICON S.L.U.
> *USt-IdNr.:* ES-B25788704
> *Adresse: *C/Torrent de l'olla 34, 2n pis, 08012, Barcelona (Spain)
> *Telefon:* 0049 (0)89/21093611


----------



## Tblank (30 November 2015)

Danke für die Antwort. Tel. War niemand erreichbar, meine Mail wurde von einer "Frau Pruckner" beantwortet. Leider keine Signatur, nur wieder die Webadresse. Da sagt mein Baugefühl "nö".


----------



## BenTigger (30 November 2015)

Ich würde da auf mein Bauchgefühl hören.


----------



## derber (21 Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

auch wenn die Anfrage eine Weile her ist, wollte ich hier kurz meine persönlichen Erfahrungen mitteilen. Ich kann von der Bestellung nur tunlichst abraten.


Die Qualität der Waren, zumindest von denen die ich bekommen habe, war unterirdisch schlecht.


Bereits die Verpackung war beschädigt und die bestellte Ware war es dann leider auch.


Wirf einmal einen genaueren Blick in die AGB. Was hier drin steht ist zum Teil rechtlich mehr als angreifbar (Widerruf innerhalb von 24Std. sonst ungültig, Du trägst alle Versandkosten auch bei Retoure, Ware "nur" im perfektem Zustand zurück, etc.) bzw. schlicht gegen das Gesetzt. Einfach mal googeln "Versandrecht" bzw. Dein Recht bei Retouren von beschädigten Waren.


Die Kommunikation/der Ton bei Retoure mit den Ansprechpartnern ist zwar nett, aber das wars dann auch. Rechtlich wirst Du als Kunde komplett über den Tisch gezogen.

Ich stelle auf Anfrage gerne Bilder und Schriftverkehr bereit die meine Aussagen belegen. Ich kann nur jedem davon abraten, hier zu bestellen und erwäge mittlerweile auch rechtliche Schritte einzuleiten.

Grüße 
Ein geprellter Kunde


----------



## BenTigger (21 Januar 2016)

Hallo Derber, als Gast bist du leider nicht erreichbar, wenn hier die Firma Einspruch erhebt.
Zu unserer Sicherheit wäre es gut, wenn du die Unterlagen an [email protected] sendest.

Ansonsten müssten wir dann den Beitrag löschen


----------



## Teleton (22 Januar 2016)

Das die Widerrufsbelehrung Banane ist läßt sich problemlos erkennen.



> Widerrufsrecht
> 14 Tage Widerrufsrecht - Wenn Ihnen ein Produkt nicht gefällt, beachten Sie bei der Rücksendung das Produkt in der Originalverpackung mit all seinem Zubehör, Anleitung, Montagematerial, Schrauben, usw zurückzusenden, da wir Ihnen sonst den Betrag nicht zurückerstatten können. Sie tragen die Kosten für die Rücksendung.
> Nach Erhalt der Ware, haben Sie 14 Tage um uns über die Rücksendung zu informieren.



Dann noch Sitz in Spanien. Für die letzte Klagezustellung nach Spanien die ich vor ein paar Jahren mitbekommen habe hatte das Gericht eine Frist von 1,5 Jahren angesetzt. Also nur die Zustellung des ersten Zettels nicht das gesamte Verfahren.


----------



## derber (17 März 2016)

Hallo BenTigger, 

darf ich fragen wofür die Daten von Euch dann genutzt werden? Die Bilder kann ich hiermit gleich einmal einstellen. 

Was den E-Mail Verkehr angeht: Hier muss ich schauen was ich überhaupt weitergeben kann, nicht das ich mich noch rechtlich angreifbar mache. 

Ich habe am Ende nun mein Geld am Ende wiederbekommen, allerdings bin ich auf den Kosten der Hin- und Rücksendung sitzen geblieben, was nach geltendem EU-Recht nicht mehr gültig ist. Es hat mich viel Zeit und Nerven gekostet, deswegen kann ich wie gesagt nur jedem abraten. 

Bilder: 





Transportschäden aufgrund er minderwertigen Verpackung. Die Verpackung (ORIGINAL) seht ihr nochmals unten. 










Billigste Verarbeitung. 









Hier platzt die aufgeklebte Chrome-Optik schon ab. 




Das ist die original Verpackung des Stuhl-Unterbaus. Keine Polsterung, nix. 

Ich hoffe, ich konnte meinen Aussagen entsprechend belegen.  
Grüße
derber


----------



## derber (17 März 2016)

Wieso werden die Bilder nicht richtig angezeigt? 
Ok, dann schicke ich Dir diese doch nochmal via Mail. Vielleicht kannst Du diese dann in meinen Beitrag einfach wieder einfügen.


----------



## Hippo (17 März 2016)

derber schrieb:


> Hallo BenTigger,
> 
> darf ich fragen wofür die Daten von Euch dann genutzt werden? Die Bilder kann ich hiermit gleich einmal einstellen.



Ich bin jetzt zwar nicht der Tigger, kann Dir die Frage aber auch beantworten.
Wenn hier im Forum eine Behauptung steht und der Betroffene sagt "Stimmt gar nicht" haben wir zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. Wir müssen löschen wenn wir den Wahrheitsgehalt des Posts nicht beweisen können.

2. Das wiederum geht nur wenn uns der Ersteller des Posts die entsprechenden Unterlagen zur Verfügung stellt (nicht geschwärzt) und seine Behauptung beweist und ggf. auch bereit ist dieses vor einem Gericht als Zeuge auszusagen. (war m.W. bisher noch nie nötig)
An Leute die etwas gelöscht haben wollen gehen die Daten jedenfalls definitiv nicht raus ohne daß da einer auf Löschung klagt und die Vorlage beim Richter notwendig werden sollte.
In diesem Fall wird nicht gelöscht und der Betroffene kassiert eine substantiierte Zurückweisung seiner Löschaufforderung.
Ab diesem Punkt ist dann meist gleich Ruhe, manchmal gibts noch ein paar böse Briefe, aber das wars dann auch.
Wir setzen uns aber nur dann mit dem A.... auf die Herdplatte wenn uns der Vorgang in Gänze offengelegt wird damit wir beurteilen können ob und in welchem Umfang ggf. eine Löschpflicht besteht oder nicht.


----------



## BenTigger (17 März 2016)

Sprich, wenn wir vor Gericht gezerrt werden, weil uns vorgeworfen wird, dass wir falsche Tatsachen behaupten und auf Schadensersatz verklagt werden, können wir dann mit den Beweisen von dir belegen, dass es sich um die Wahrheit handelt.
Dient also nur dazu, um im Extremfall vor Gericht Beweise zu haben.
Ansonsten passiert gar nichts weiter mit den Bildern und die landen quasi solange im Aktensave.

Übrigens ist das als E-Mail besser als offen im Forum.
Datenschutz auch für dich und der Firma, falls da was zu sehen ist, was nicht alle Welt sehen sollte.

Vielen Dank, das du dich noch mal gemeldet hast.


----------



## Jules6791 (29 November 2016)

Ich habe vor 4 Wochen meine Lieferung erhalten, 4 Stühle und 2 Tische und bin positiv überrascht. Der Zahlungseingang wurde umgehend bestätigt, die Ware 6 Werktage später da, die Transportverpackung richtig gut (empfehle ein kleines Stemmeisen um die Tischplatte aus der Holzverpackung zu befreien), Kartonagen professionnel, dick und Ware gut verpackt und geschichtet. Der Aufbau war relativ leicht und ist auch mitten in der Nacht vor lauter Ungeduld noch gelungen. Ich find die Sachen chic und die Verarbeitung gefällt mir, bin allerdings nicht vom Fach sondern nur Endverbraucher. Und nein, ich gehöre nicht zur Firma und bekomme nichts. Würde wieder bei Iconmöbel bestellen! Grüße!


----------



## jupp11 (29 November 2016)

Jules6791 schrieb:


> . Und nein, ich gehöre nicht zur Firma und bekomme nichts.


Kann man glauben oder auch nicht.....


----------



## Hippo (29 November 2016)

Welchen Grund sollte jemand haben nach einem normal abgelaufenen Geschäft und zufriedenstellender Lieferung nach dieser Firma zu googeln?


----------



## jupp11 (29 November 2016)

Wie  gerät man eigentlich an diesen Laden z.b über welche/n Suchbegriff/e? 
Das hat noch niemand hier berichtet....

PS: Mein Bauchgefühl sagt Spam und dann ist bei mir eh das Ende der Fahnenstange...


----------



## HFM (1 Februar 2017)

Bin über den Suchbegriff DSR Tisch zu diesem Shop gelangt.
Da ich besagten Tisch dem es im Original nicht gibt bei uns nicht gefunden habe.

Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich da bestellen soll....


----------



## Teleton (1 Februar 2017)

> *Information zur Vorschrift des Artikel 10 des LSSICE*
> 
> *Firma:* FURNISHICON S.L.U.
> *USt-IdNr.:* ES-B25788704
> ...


Falls Du Dich aus irgendeinem Grund später streitest, Zustellung in Spanien dauert ein Jahr. S.L.U. entspricht einer GmbH mit nur einem Gesellschafter.


----------



## W-M (28 Oktober 2018)

Hi,
kann auch nur warnen.  HAtte einen Eileen-Grey-Tisch bestellt. Ware ist in einer furchbaren Qualität und hat nichts mit den "Originalen" zu tun.
Sende jetzt zurück - auf meine Kosten :-(
Nie wieder!


----------



## Maximiser (18 Februar 2019)

Aus persönlicher Erfahrung kann ich Iconmöbel sehr empfehlen. 
Ich war vor dem Kauf auch sehr skeptisch, da die Firma in Spanien sitzt und die Bewertungen beim Konkurrenten Sklum sehr schlecht waren. 
Jedoch habe mich trotzdem dafür entschieden bei Iconmöbel zu bestellen und bin durchweg zufrieden mit dem Service und dem Produkt. 
Das Paket mit dem Tisch wurde nach nur 4 Tagen geliefert und der Tisch ist in einem einwandfreien Zustand. 
Ich habe diese Bewertung geschrieben, da ich auch sehr vorsichtig war und durch die Kommentare oben fast nicht bei Iconmöbel bestellt hätte. Ich wurde jedoch wie geschrieben sehr positiv überrascht.


----------



## jupp11 (18 Februar 2019)

Ein Jubelposter


----------



## Willi W (16 August 2019)

Hatte auch dort bestellt. Immer nur Vertröstungen.Schließlich den Vertrag storniert. Auszahlung des Kaufpreises nur am 22. eines Monats. Ich glaube die haben überhaupt keine Möbel. Anzeige ertattet. Rotzfrecher Laden. Überhaupt nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## Reducal (4 September 2019)

Willi W schrieb:


> Anzeige ertattet.


Gegen ein spanische Unternehmen? Lach, flitz und weg.


----------



## Richard Träger Hamburg (8 September 2019)

Hoi, hoi, diese Bewertungen gehen mir in die Magengrube. Habe vor Kurzem einen Artikel bestellt und per Banküberweisung bezahlt.
Beides wurde mir per Email zeitlich korrekt bestätigt. Warte nur noch auf den Liefertermin. Mal sehen wie lange es dauert.(?)
Icon gebe ich gebe ich den Rat, um absolutes Vertrauen zu erwirken, den Verkauf per Rechnung nach erfolgter Lieferung zu ermöglichen. Mitbewerber in UK machen das ja auch.


----------



## jupp11 (8 September 2019)

Nochmal zum Mitschreiben:  nur Vorkasse bei noch nicht bekannten Unternehmen ist absolutes No egal wie "seriös" der Anbieter zu sein scheint.


----------



## Urokaldi (17 Dezember 2019)

Willi W. : Haben die denn das Geld erstattet?
Kannte leider nicht diese Seite, sonst hätte ich die Hände davon gelassen.


----------



## jupp11 (17 Dezember 2019)

Urokaldi schrieb:


> Willi W. : Haben die denn das Geld erstattet?


Der war seit September  nicht mehr im Forum. Würde mich aber sehr wundern, 
wenn er es erstattet bekommen hätte.


Urokaldi schrieb:


> Kannte leider nicht diese Seite, sonst hätte ich die Hände davon gelassen.


Um sich zukünftig Lehrgeld zu ersparen, egal um was es sich handelt..
Vorkasse höchstens bei absolut vertrauenswürdigen Anbietern und die *fordern* das nicht....


----------



## Willi Witthof (17 Dezember 2019)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Der war seit September  nicht mehr im Forum. Würde mich aber sehr wundern,
> wenn er es erstattet bekommen hätte.
> 
> Um sich zukünftig Lehrgeld zu ersparen, egal um was es sich handelt..
> Vorkasse höchstens bei absolut vertrauenswürdigen Anbietern und die *fordern* das nicht....



Ja habe ich. Danach das gleiche Teil bei *MULOCO in Irland bestellt. *Dort kann man auf Rechnung kaufen*.*Toller Service, gute Ware. Anzeige kann man übrigens online erstatten.


----------



## jupp11 (17 Dezember 2019)

Willi Witthof schrieb:


> Ja habe ich.


Wie lang hat das gedauert? Ohne  weitere Mahnung/Erinnerung?

So ganz zufrieden sind bei Muloco auch nicht alle:


> MULOCO (New Mallow Road Cork - Ireland)







__





						Beschwerde: Online Bestellung
					

Ich habe auf Rechnung eine Bestellung mit Widerrufsrecht aufgegeben und bin mit dem Artikel einem Sessel nicht zufrieden. Mein Widerruf ist bei...




					de.reclabox.com
				



Auf Bewertungen bei  Trustpilot  ist auf Grund "engagierter" Jubelposter kein Verlaß...


----------



## Marco1777 (20 Dezember 2019)

Hallo,
bei uns wurde die Ware ordnungsgemäß und schnell in einen ordentlichen Zustand geliefert. Das es sich um Kopien handelt sollte sich jeder bewußt sein und das es qualitativ selbstverständlich nicht an das Original herankommt.

Wir haben den Erwartungen entsprechend gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## jupp11 (20 Dezember 2019)

Unser kleiner Jubelposter ist wieder da.  

 Hier ist nicht Trustpilot


----------



## BenTigger (21 Dezember 2019)

komisch, dass der immer nur dann auftaucht, wenn hier negatives geschrieben wurde. Wenn doch alles sooooo toll ist, warum kommen dann nicht auch solche Jubelpostings wenn keiner motzt?


----------



## Susi Sauer (25 Februar 2020)

Hallo Willi Witthoff,
ich habe die gleichen schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht.
Eileen-Grey-Tisch als miserable Kopie bekommen (natürlich ist mir klar, dass ich eine Kopie bestellt habe. Habe aber schon eine Replika zuhause, die deutlich besser ist) und zurück geschickt.
Nun keine Reaktion mehr. Unter der Münchner Telefon Nummer nur die spanische Ansage.
Hast Du Anzeige bei der Polizei erstattet oder bist Du zum Rechtsanwalt gegangen?
Wie hast Du das Geld zurück bekommen?
Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe.


----------



## Jan111 (11 Mai 2020)

Hallo Susi Sauer,
habe auch das Problem mit Icon Möbel 
Bin am überlegen ob ich ein Europäisches Mahnverfahren einleite. Hatte auch einen Kauf storniert und warte jetzt schon 2 Monate auf mein Geld. Hast Du dein Geld schon zurück


----------



## jupp11 (11 Mai 2020)

Auch hier: Es  ist schade, dass  die  Poster sich nicht anmelden.
Ob und wann Gäste hier wieder anwesend sind und ob es dann tatsächlich 
derselbe Gast ist, die/der unter einem Nick postet, ist nicht feststellbar..
Ob und wann  die/der Gast Susi Sauer dies liest, ist daher ungewiß. 

Angemeldet besteht die Möglichkeit private Nachrichten austzutauschen
und eindeutig mit derselben Person zu korrespondieren.


----------



## Jan111 (11 Mai 2020)

Bin jetzt angemeldet


----------



## StefanieS (19 Mai 2020)

Hey  tut mir echt leid, dass so viele von euch eine schlechte Erfahrung gemacht haben.. Ich habe 2018 und jetzt aktuell nochmal bestellt und bin echt immer super happy mit den dupes! 
Habe leider keine Mail bekommen um sie zu bewerten.. Versuche das daher auf diese Weise zu machen. 
Ich habe einmal dsr Eames Stühle bestellt und nun die Wishbone! Alles ist perfekt und in 2 Wochen nach Bestellung kamen sie bei mir in Österreich an. Muss ehrlich sagen, da wartet man selbst bei Möbelhäusern um die Ecke länger. Und ich bin kein Fake oder von der Firma selbst oder sonst irgendwas.. Bin wie jeder andere einfach auf der Suche gewesen nach für mich nicht leistbaren designer Stücken und hatte zum Glück nur positive Erfahrung gemacht und wollte diese hier teilen


----------



## Reducal (19 Mai 2020)

Jan111 schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen ob ich ein Europäisches Mahnverfahren einleite.


Was ist DAS?


----------



## jupp11 (19 Mai 2020)

StefanieS schrieb:


> . Bin wie jeder andere einfach auf der Suche gewesen nach für mich nicht leistbaren designer Stücken und hatte zum Glück nur positive Erfahrung gemacht und wollte diese hier teilen


Und da bist du gaaaaaanz zufällig auf dieses Forum gestoßen um ein Loblied zu jubeln


----------



## Jan111 (20 Mai 2020)

Hat Ihr Schuldner oder Ihre Schuldnerin den Wohnsitz oder gewöhnlichen Aufenthalt in einem anderen EU-Mitgliedstaat, können Sie ein Europäisches Mahnverfahren durchführen.
Icon Möbel  hat den Gerichtsstand in Spanien


----------



## jupp11 (20 Mai 2020)

Jan111 schrieb:


> Hat Ihr Schuldner oder Ihre Schuldnerin den Wohnsitz oder gewöhnlichen Aufenthalt in einem anderen EU-Mitgliedstaat, können Sie ein Europäisches Mahnverfahren durchführen.
> Icon Möbel  hat den Gerichtsstand in Spanien ☝


http://www.europaeisches-mahnverfahren.de/ 


> Der Bundestag hat am 20.06.2008 ein Gesetz zur besseren Durchsetzung von Forderungen innerhalb der EU verabschiedet.


----------



## Crini (17 Januar 2021)

Man gerät an den Laden, indem man zum Beispiel nach einem Bürostuhl sucht (Vitra ea 117 z.B.): Dann findet sich als Ergebnis der Google-Suche an dritter Stelle der Anzeigen oben zwischen sehr teuren Exemplaren ein unglaublich günstiges Angebot, nämlich das von Icon-Möbel. Nie vorher von gehört. Die Website ist relativ gut gemacht, aber nicht gut genug. Die sonst von Asia-Fake-Shops bekannten Schreibfehler finden sich auch hier, wenn auch eher im Kleingedruckten, vor allem aber: Die angebotenen Teile sind viel zu günstig. Ein Eames-Lounge-Chair für 800 Euro? Lächerlich. Für den Preis können noch nicht einmal die Chinesen etwas halbwegs Vorzeigbares produzieren. Aus Neugier hab ich denn auch nach "Icon Möbel Erfahrungen" gesucht, wie man das eben so macht, und bin nach den Lobhudeleien ganz oben in der Ergebnisliste nun hier gelandet.


----------



## BenTigger (18 Januar 2021)

Alles richtig gemacht


----------



## jupp11 (18 Januar 2021)

Hochwertige Designmöbel | IconMöbel
					

Designermöbel inspiriert von den großartigen Ikonen des Designs. Umfangreicher Katalog von Designerstühlen, Lampen, Tischen und Designersofas. Schnellere Lieferung.




					www.iconmobel.de
				





> *Firmenname*: FURNISHYOURSPACE S.L.
> *Sitz*: Carrer Ecuador 95 3º 08029 Barcelona
> ....
> *Geschäftsführer: FURNISHYOURSPACE S.L.
> Handelsregister*: Registre Mercantil de Barcelona. 37132987


Aus "Datenschutzgründen" kein Personenname ?



			iconmobel.de: Minderwertige Qualität; kein Kontakt möglich - Verbraucherschutz.de
		



> *iconmobel.de: Minderwertige Qualität; kein Kontakt möglich.*​


----------



## Feuerlucia23 (20 Juli 2021)

Vielen Dank, für den Chat.
Habe eine mail von Icon Möbel mit sensationellen Angeboten bekommen. Wahrscheinlich, da ich gerade viel im Netz nach Einrichtungen suche. Aus Vorsicht habe ich mal gegoogelt und bin  auf dieses Forum gestoßen, das bewahrt mich jetzt wahrscheinlich vor viel Arbeit und Ärger.


----------



## Sesselhocker (11 September 2021)

UK13 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,ich beabsichtige bei Iconmöbel im Netz Stühle zu kaufen,die Firma sitzt in Spanien und hat nur eine Telefonnummer in Deutschland.Gibt es Erfahrungen mit dieserFirma?Danke im voraus für
> hoffentlich viele Hinweise.



Habe einen Sessel und einen Schreibtischstuhl bestellt und erhalten, beide Design Charles & Ray Eames Replica. Lieferung nach gut einer Woche, gut und solide verpackt und vollständig. Besser kann man es nicht machen. Cargo-tracking funktioniert zwischen Barcelona und Deutschland noch nicht.


----------



## Sesselhocker (11 September 2021)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Hochwertige Designmöbel | IconMöbel
> 
> 
> Designermöbel inspiriert von den großartigen Ikonen des Designs. Umfangreicher Katalog von Designerstühlen, Lampen, Tischen und Designersofas. Schnellere Lieferung.
> ...


Ich meine, dies Problem sei ein generelles bei Replica. Die werden heute mit den Standards der Zeit des Designs gefertigt, als ob nur Puristen die kauften. Ein Eileen Grey Beistelltisch E 1027 verhöhnt jede heutige Fertigungstechnik. Darüber müsste diskutiert werden. Das wäre dann eine Überarbeitung. Meine Sessel von Charles & Ray Eames haben ein Design von 1956, als Hosennähte innen lagen, der Stoff außen glatt war, die Leute auch nach Mitternacht noch senkrecht im Sessel saßen. Mit den außen liegenden Nähten meiner Jeans habe ich sofort den Knopf auf der Sitzfläche erwischt und abgerissen. Für Jeans wurde dieser Sessel ganz sicher nicht konzipiert. Das stellt durchaus die Frage, ob Replica nicht zeitgemäß überarbeitet werden sollten. Ich persönlich halte diese Knöpfe stilistisch für ein viktorianisches Zitat und für ausgesprochen entbehrlich. Doch 1956 hätte kein Ami auf Stilzitate aus good old England verzichten wollen. Heute dürfen Puristen gegen Perfektionisten antreten. Ein Hersteller wird eher Puristen im Auge behalten.


----------



## Hippo (11 September 2021)

Wenn man sich quer Internet die Berichte über IconMöbel ansieht ist die Thematik nicht das Design sondern a) die generelle Ferigungsqualität und b) das Geschäftsgebaren das die Firma an den Tag legt wenns Probleme gibt.
Und von daher bleibt generell die Warnung dass man von Firmen dieser Art besser die Finger lässt wenn man die Kohle für die Ware nich als Spielgeld wo rumliegen hat und das ganze als Glücksspiel ansehen kann.

Noch was zum Design - ich habe von meiner Oma zwei Sessel geerbt auf denen ich als Kind schon übelst rumgeturnt bin, später dann meine Kinder. Der einzige "Schaden" den diese Sessel bisher nach 70 Jahren oder mehr zeigen sind abgeschabte Ecken und Kanten. Und ja, die Polsterknöpfe haben nicht alle Misshandlungen überstanden - nach etwa 10 Umdrehungen waren sie ab und der Backen tat nach der Würdigung dieser Misshandung angemessen weh...


----------



## Sesselhocker (12 September 2021)

Hippo schrieb:


> Wenn man sich quer Internet die Berichte über IconMöbel ansieht ist die Thematik nicht das Design sondern a) die generelle Fertigungsqualität und b) das Geschäftsgebaren das die Firma an den Tag legt wenn es Probleme gibt.


Die produzieren Replica, also "alte Möbelentwürfe", die an alte Materialien und alte Fertigungstechniken anknüpfen. Das stellt einige Fragen. Tun sie das, weil sie über keine neue Fertigungstechnik verfügen, hier ausrangierte Maschinen benutzen, oder weil sie authentisch produzieren wollen? Den Barcelona Chair von Mies van der Rohe könnte ich mir gut in Edelstahl vorstellen, den dann ausbrechenden Kulturkampf aber auch. Bei den Sesseln oder gar der Liege von Perriand dürfte das in einem offenen Krieg mit Gallien enden. Die nächste Frage wäre, ob Icon-Möbel selber produziert oder nur vertreibt. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, werden die Charles & Ray Eames Replica in Italien gefertigt. 

Was das Geschäftsgebaren angeht, so habe ich mich mit denen schnell geeinigt, die Knöpfe auf ihre Kosten von einem Dekorateur einsetzen zu lassen. Technisch kompetent waren die für mich nicht. Wie denn auch, wenn sie nur vertreiben. Ich würde sagen: Eine deutsche Firma könnte so nicht anbieten, aber das ist die EU. Die Periferie versucht sich mit ihren Mitteln zu positionieren, wertet den Markt langsam aus, zu langsam vielleicht. Eine Möbel-Firma wie Marktex lässt direkt in Spanien produzieren, offenbar mit ihren Maschinen wenn ich auf die Oberflächen der Schränke sehe. Spanisches Pinienholz, von dem die Sägespäne gerne in Spanien gelassen werden. Das ist wie bei den Lebensmitteln, die Jahrzehnte brauchten, bis sie die hier verlangten Standards hatten. Den Bauern im Mare Plastico bei Almeria musste mühsam klar gemacht werden, dass sie dafür deutsche oder niederländische Gemüse-Züchtungen brauchen und keine dem Wüstenklima der La Mancha angepassten Paprikasorten. Heute ist das Mare Plastico die Salatschüssel der EU.


----------



## Sesselhocker (12 September 2021)

Nachtrag: Wie der Name Icon-Möbel besagt, handelt es sich um Stil-Ikonen. Die wagt so schnell keiner anzutasten oder gar zu verändern. Ich persönlich halte das für Unsinn. Die Zeiten ändern sich, die Moden auch, nicht zu reden von den Lebensgewohnheiten. All das verlangt technische Anpassungen. Sollen sie doch Restauratoren fragen, wie die arbeiten. Die sind heute eine High-Tec-Nische.


----------



## Sesselhocker (12 September 2021)

Noch ein Nachtrag: Die Kommunikation mit Icon-Möbel läuft über Google-Übersetzer, wie einige Fehler indizieren. Das sollte jeder im Hinterkopf behalten. Ein Dekorateur ist hier kein Tapezierer, für Google schon.  Solche Worte sind auch in Spanien mit alten kulturellen Kontexten belegt. Trotzdem staunt man, wie sehr Google-Übersetzer die Kommunikation vereinfacht. Früher hätte eher Latein gereicht.


----------

